#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Operation research ebook by j k sharma pdf

## amazon

I want operation research ebook by J.K sharma. If you have pdf on the topic please provide. I need urgently please guys share the link. Thanks in advance.





  Similar Threads: Operation Research Ram  Murthy ebook Need eBook for Operation Research by any Indian author Operation research ebook Need ebook of operation research of kantiswarup Required Ebook on operation research

----------


## daljit kaur

ur notes r realllly gud.. thnx 4 ur support.....

----------


## kkprince

can u provide me a copy of OR by jk sharma.........

----------


## jayeshrree.b

i want Operations Research ebook by j.k.sharma...pls mail me if u have got

----------


## jayeshrree.b

need operations research ebook by j.k.sharma...pls help me

----------


## Dimple

Plz can u fwd me notes of operation research on Rssaharan.4[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].comthanku....

----------


## kunalloveindia

can u give me Operations Research by J k sharma
 or good notes of OR

pls mail kunalgupt[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## Riddhik

please send me the notes of operation research or pdf file of the book on this topic by jk sharma...plss..i need it..mail me at sambuddhachaudhuri20[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## taus3q1

can u please send me operation research ebook by j k sharma ...asap please i need this book on my email address sktausee1251[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## ajaytopgun

Hi Friends 

*Operation research ebook by j k sharma * Download Link
http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...l-pdf-download

----------


## aditi2890

Sharma J K - Operations Research plz provide me

----------


## Shipra K

The notes are useful but does anyone is having Operation Research by J K Sharma....?????

----------


## shreyansh gandhi

plz provide OR by jk sharma

----------


## kunalloveindia

can any one  please send me operation research ebook by j k sharma ...asap please i need this book on [COLOR=#009900 !important]my email address[/COLOR] is  kunalgupt[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com

----------


## teja.mukkoti

I need entrepreneurship PDF

----------


## pavan gangwar

PLEASE PROVIDE THE SOFT COPY OF OPERATIONAL RESEARCH BY JK SHARMA AT pavan.bmas[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com as soon as possible.

----------


## sowjanya surisetty

Can any one share Operation Research by J.K.Sharma plz?
my email-surisettysowjanya[MENTION=1831...[/MENTION].com

----------


## Anwesha_agt

plz forward to me

----------


## vvishnu140

can u please send me operation research ebook by j k sharma ...asap please i need this book on my email address "vishnunmech[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com"

----------


## Urveehiten

pls provide me with operation and research by J K sharma ebook......pls on urveehiten[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com
please ...thanks in advance

----------


## Shalini812

I need Operations research by JK Sharma ebook. I'm unable to find the link in the thread.

----------


## moses.ademola

Please I need a copy of operations research ebook by J.K Sharma. mail is moses.ademola3@gmail.com

----------


## new.sumit

send me the notes of operation research or pdf file of the book on this topic by jk sharma...plss..i need it.

----------


## gedle

Please I need a copy of operations research ebook by J.K Sharma. mail is gedlegg@gmail.com

----------


## faadoo-ksumant

if any one have this book plz mail me(sumantk086@gmail.com).                                     
thanks !!

----------


## faadoo-divyanshu999.singh

Please share the link if anyone have this book.​............................................................................................................................

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Thanks for sharing, very helpful.​.............................................................................................................................................................

----------


## faadoo-test0001

faadooengineers.com is best site for engineering students. very helpful.​..........................................................................................

----------

